# spiny stick insects are they easy to look after



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

my girlfriends sister has been round today for my sons birthday and has brought him spiny stick insects any info people have is welcome


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Have a read 

How to keep a pet spiny leaf insect


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers was really helpfull:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Mikeysm said:


> Have a read
> 
> How to keep a pet spiny leaf insect


these are mcleays spectre stick insects

is it giant spiny stick insects(sometimes known as giant thorny s.i)???
if so heres a care sheet
Eurycantha Calcarata (Giant spiny stick insect) care sheet - Phasmid forum :: Stick insect discussion boards

but yes, they are very simple too look after:2thumb:
any q's just pm me


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers cant find how long they live


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

There's different types of spiny/thorny stick insects. I've got Sabah Thorny stick insects. They're pretty easy to look after, but eat pretty much only bramble which can be a pain (literally). Unlike the Indian stick insects you need both males and females to breed and they need a tub of damp soil to lay their eggs in. They seem to live for about a year to 18 months.

Don't know about the other species of spiny/thornies though.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

monkey26031985 said:


> cheers cant find how long they live


it depends what species but a lot of s/i (including the giant spiny) tend to have a life span of 1-2years

and they don't eat bramble because they like it, its because...
they first thing they eat, they will eat that for the rest of their lives,
so in captivity people bring them up on bramble as this is available all year round

have you got a pic and we can help identify them for you


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

if it the austrailians your on about make sure you feed the nymphs old leaves


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.bugsed.com/fact_sheets/sli_1.jpg


looks just like this


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah thats an aussie


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

monkey26031985 said:


> http://www.bugsed.com/fact_sheets/sli_1.jpg
> 
> 
> looks just like this


mcleays spectre stick insect from Australia


----------



## likemeloveme2 (Jan 23, 2011)

*indian stick insects*

i dont know which ones to get! indian stick insects, or giant pricklies which ones are better?:2thumb:


----------

